# "Laurel" Hubbard



## Diana Moon Glampers (Mar 19, 2017)

A 39 year old has burst onto the women's weightlifting scene in New Zealand, scoring multiple national records and winning at the Australian Open by more than 19kg versus the much-younger, more famous silver medalist.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11821399

Because "she's" a man.  A man who was considered potentially Olympics-worthy as a man.  Now, he wants to be the oldest women's weightlifter on the professional circuit, since it's probably the only way he can make a reasonable 2020 Olympic bid (the oldest weightlifters in the men's division are usually no more than 40-41, he will be 42).

Meanwhile, every competitor who can reasonably do so is trying to drop down to the next weight class.

Edit: Wow, there are actually two Aussie stories this week about cheaters using gender identity rulings to dominate at women's sports well past prime athletic age.  http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...e/news-story/faf3caaf46b41fcb65b2723350f5559e

Watching people make excuses for this shit is amazing.  "but her age makes up for her greater strength!" Sounds like every man should just consider the women's leagues his retirement plan when he's getting a little long in the tooth...


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 19, 2017)

What monsters these transvestite athletes are.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 20, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> What monsters these transvestite athletes are.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2017)

If women put up with this shit, they deserve it.  It's like these aggressive MRA fairies are deliberately trying to push it as far as they can just to see how much they can openly abuse women by just claiming to be trannies.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Mar 20, 2017)

I wonder if "tranny athletes" could be a salt thread all on their own?

*Despite criticism, local transgender athlete eyes 2020 Summer Olympics - Trannies in Volleyball*

Why swimming against Katie Ledecky at NCAAs isn't the difficult part for Michigan's G Ryan - XX Swimmer with Tumblr Gender Identity, competes as a woman but is uncomfortable with the fact. Or something.

Transgender fell-runner Lauren Jeska who knifed a British Athletics official in the head and neck jailed for 18 years - Trannies being their non-violent selves. (Might have seen this one here?)

The only problem being that everyone is terrified to point out that an XY is not an XX and never will be. Interesting times we live in, if nothing else.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 20, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> I wonder if "tranny athletes" could be a salt thread all on their own?
> 
> *Despite criticism, local transgender athlete eyes 2020 Summer Olympics - Trannies in Volleyball*
> 
> ...



Agreed: they need their own thread.  This is becoming a trend.    RIP, female athletics competitions.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 22, 2017)

If this isn't curbed and curbed hard by some based-ass officials who give zero fucks for the LGBTQIAWTFBBQ lobby and screeching, I hope you're all prepared for the women's Olympic games in 2020 and beyond to just be a collection of trannies made up of older athletes or just shitty second-string dudes who wouldn't stand a chance of getting to the Games otherwise.


----------



## A Owl (Apr 8, 2018)

Kiwis, please let me know if this is necroing, but Laurel is back and more feminine than ever...

*Commonwealth Games: Transgender weightlifter Laurel Hubbard set to compete*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/43688627

ETA: Nvm

*Transgender weightlifter Laurel Hubbard's attempt to win Commonwealth gold ended with injury as England's Emily Campbell took +90kg bronze.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/43696533


----------

